# ICT Business Analyst for NZ



## priya.survashe (Nov 5, 2020)

Hi there, I am looking for some assistance with regards to migration to NZ under Skilled migrant category ANZ code 261111 ICT business analyst, my qualification is under exemption list : BE and the university (Pune) although my profession is Business analyst with work experience of 9 years but it is not related to my qualification. 
Do I need to apply for qualification assessment with NZQA or only work experience assessment with ITPNZ or will I require both in order to be eligible? 
If yes, can someone please share ITP NZ document sample?
Am I able to claim 10 addition points for Long term skill assessment?


----------

